# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  Agua potable del mar gracias a un filtro de grafeno

## F. Lázaro

Curioso artículo el que acabo de ver:




> *Demuestran la obtención de agua potable del mar gracias a un filtro de grafeno. Así podríamos aprovechar más del 90% de agua disponible en el planeta*
> 
> Por Angela Bernardo | 3 de abril de 2015 a las 15:30
> 
> Sólo un 1% del agua disponible sobre el planeta Tierra puede ser consumida. El agua potable es una necesidad básica para garantizar la supervivencia del ser humano. Su escasez en el presente es, sin duda, una grave amenaza. Pero problemas del futuro como el cambio climático o la aparición de enfermedades a través de aguas contaminadas son dos problemas serios que debemos abordar, según la FAO.
> 
> Ante estos desafíos, obtener agua potable del mar es algo más que una mera necesidad. Se trata de una cuestión de supervivencia. Por este motivo, diversos proyectos se han centrado en buscar fórmulas con las que podamos conseguir agua disponible para el consumo. Un ejemplo es el sistema de tratamiento Omniprocessor presentado por la Fundación Bill y Melinda Gates.
> 
> El mar, sin embargo, sigue siendo nuestro principal reto. Más del 90% del agua del planeta se encuentra en los océanos. Si consiguiéramos desalinizar estos recursos hídricos, eliminando las elevadas concentraciones de sal y otros minerales que presenta, podríamos aprovechar esa hipótetica agua potable del mar para nuestro consumo.
> ...

----------

Jonasino (08-abr-2015),termopar (08-abr-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Si que sería bueno que funcionase y barato. La verdad es que tengo mucha fe en el grafeno.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Lo he leído en alguna ocasión como una de las aplicaciones más importantes a corto plazo del grafeno, junto con la energía fotovoltáica.

 España tiene avances importantes en éste campo, sobre todo en producir grafeno a bajo coste. A ver si lo aprovechamos.
http://www.rtve.es/noticias/20130717...e/717260.shtml

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## pablovelasco

*El gran problema de la desalinización es su elevado coste, que según algunos estudios puede rondar los 0,45 euros por metro cúbico de agua tratado.*

Casi nada, esperemos que el grafeno ese lo ponga más barato.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> *El gran problema de la desalinización es su elevado coste, que según algunos estudios puede rondar los 0,45 euros por metro cúbico de agua tratado.*
> 
> Casi nada, esperemos que el grafeno ese lo ponga más barato.


Según algunos estudios, seguramente de hace 15 años. La ministra os lo tenía firmado a 0,30 hace 6.

Aún así, viendo que tenéis que tirarlo a la basura, ni aunque os la regalen. Cultivos de poco rendimiento si no es con fuertes subvenciones, como se ha dicho aquí siempre.

 Mira, hay paisanos tuyos que están deseando el agua desalada: http://www.abc.es/agencias/noticia.asp?noticia=1836366
Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Rafael

Tranquilos que en las desaladoras hay mucho negocio como para que esto valla a ir hacia adelante.....ya habrá quien lo frene....

----------


## Jonasino

> Láminas de grafeno con poros controlados con gran precisión tienen el potencial de purificar el agua de manera más eficiente que los métodos actuales.
> 
> La disponibilidad de agua potable es cada vez más escasa en muchas partes del mundo, un problema que se espera que aumente conforme aumente la población. Una fuente prometedora de agua potable es el virtualmente ilimitado suministro de agua de mar del mundo, pero hasta el momento las tecnologías de desalinización son demasiado caras para un uso masivo.
> 
> Ahora, investigadores del MIT han logrado un nuevo enfoque usando un tipo distinto de material de filtrado: láminas de grafeno, una forma de carbono de un átomo de grosor que dicen que puede ser más eficiente y posiblemente mucho más barato que los sistemas de desalinización actuales.
> 
>     No hay mucha gente trabajando en desalinización desde el punto de vista de los materiales, dice Jeffrey Grossman, Profesor Asociado Carl Richard Soderberg de Ingeniería de Energía en el Departamento de Ciencias de los Materiales e Ingeniería del MIT, autor sénior del artículo que describe el nuevo proceso en la revista Nano Letters.
> 
> Grossman y el estudiante graduado David Cohen-Tanugi, autor principal del artículo, se propusieron controlar las propiedades del material hasta el nivel atómico, produciendo una lámina de grafeno perforada con agujeros de tamaño preciso. También añadieron otros elementos al material provocando que los bordes de estas minúsculas aperturas interactuasen químicamente con las moléculas de agua  repeliéndolas o atrayéndolas.
> ...


Fuente:http://grafeno.com/

----------

perdiguera (24-jun-2015)

----------

